# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Αφυγραντήρας, δεν σταματά.

## Kostas.Cha

Έχω πάρει από ηλεκτρονικό site έναν αφυγραντήρα μάρκας finether απόδοσης 20l την ημέρα 380 watt κατανάλωση. Επί της ουσίας είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο με τον Singer SDHM-20L-55DIA, πρέπει να βγαίνει στο ίδιο εργοστάσιο στην Κίνα. Από την πρώτη χρήση λειτουργεί συνεχόμενα χωρίς να σταματά παρότι πετυχαίνει το επιθυμητό επίπεδο υγρασίας. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω ο συμπιεστής σταματά αλλά δεν σταματά ο ανεμιστήρας. Τι μπορεί να φταίει για αυτό; Επίσης όταν λειτουργεί ο συμπιεστής δεν θα έπρεπε η υγρασία που συγκεντρώνει η πλάκα να γίνετε πάγος μέχρι να κάνει απόψυξη και να συγκεντρωθεί η υγρασία στην δεξαμενή; Σε εμένα δεν το κάνει. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις εκ των προτέρων.

Στάλθηκε από το A0001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Fordakias

> Έχω πάρει από ηλεκτρονικό site έναν αφυγραντήρα μάρκας finether απόδοσης 20l την ημέρα 380 watt κατανάλωση. Επί της ουσίας είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο με τον Singer SDHM-20L-55DIA, πρέπει να βγαίνει στο ίδιο εργοστάσιο στην Κίνα. Από την πρώτη χρήση λειτουργεί συνεχόμενα χωρίς να σταματά παρότι πετυχαίνει το επιθυμητό επίπεδο υγρασίας. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω ο συμπιεστής σταματά αλλά δεν σταματά ο ανεμιστήρας. Τι μπορεί να φταίει για αυτό; Επίσης όταν λειτουργεί ο συμπιεστής δεν θα έπρεπε η υγρασία που συγκεντρώνει η πλάκα να γίνετε πάγος μέχρι να κάνει απόψυξη και να συγκεντρωθεί η υγρασία στην δεξαμενή; Σε εμένα δεν το κάνει. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το A0001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλησπέρα. Καταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το νερό δεν πρέπει να γίνει πάγος. Ο αέρας παιρνάει από τον εξατμιστή ο οποίος έχει χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία ( περίπου 4-5°C ) και υγροποιείται. Εν συνεχεία καταλήγει στην δεξαμενή. Όταν κάνει defrost το κάνει για κάποιο λόγο π.χ. χαμηλή θερμοκρασία χώρου. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

